# New family member



## eteson (Jun 23, 2014)

Is called Zeus and arrived yesterday to our family. Zeus is a Savannah and seems to be very comfortable in his new house.










Enviado desde mi SGH-I337M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2014)

Awwww, so cute. The heat down there must be very tough on cats!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 23, 2014)

Congratulations! (His head looks like it has been photoshopped in the second pic)


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2014)

He is GORGEOUS! (and he knows it!) :clap:


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 23, 2014)

I love the belly photo!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 23, 2014)

I like all the spots!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats! Very lovely


----------



## abax (Jun 23, 2014)

Ah, just a beautiful cat. I have two friends in Houston who have two Savannahs, an F1 and an F8. The F1 is the biggest baby by far at 27 lbs.
and a cuddler. You're going to enjoy this big baby pussycat who will be
loving and very funny growing up with those big feet. The long back legs
and over-sized feet for a youngster makes for some interestingly funny
situations. Congratulations!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2014)

So does the cat like the new deflaskling?


----------



## eteson (Aug 9, 2014)

He is very interested in the babie... I think both are going to be very good friends!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2014)

What a pretty face!


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2014)

Dot, look at those huge back feet. He'll grow into them, but for a youngun'
they're a little hard to manage. He looks to be an F1 generation Savannah
and as such is a marvel of beauty and personality. I hope we get to see
him grow up.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2014)

I hope so, too.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice little cat ...but which will become rather big. Unfortunately very very expensive here in Belgium. In past I had two Siamese cats they both finished under the wheels of cars on the road ... thus no more cat at home with us. it's a pity because I like the cats.


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2014)

Very, VERY expensive here too and hard to find a really good breeder.
The F1s are illegal in some states. The F1 and F8 my friends have came
from a breeder in Canada.


----------



## eteson (Aug 12, 2014)

Zeus is not a F1 but a SBT which means MUCH less expensive... probably will be only a little bigger than a regular cat. He is so nice and is going to be a very good hunter... the birds and lizards all arround are terrified!


----------



## abax (Aug 13, 2014)

Would you please explain SBT? I've never heard that term applied to
Savannahs. I don't know about "only a little bigger". He's got the big
feet and long back legs of the original cross. My friend's F1 has very amber
eyes, but they were greenish when a kitten. I think Zeus is absolutely
beautifully marked. I hope you'll post photos as he grows to adulthood.
Moose, the F1, is 27 lbs. at almost two years old and a very tall pussycat.
Thankfully he's a sweetie and a BIG baby who loves to cuddle.


----------



## eteson (Aug 13, 2014)

abax said:


> Would you please explain SBT? I've never heard that term applied to
> Savannahs. I don't know about "only a little bigger". He's got the big
> feet and long back legs of the original cross. My friend's F1 has very amber
> eyes, but they were greenish when a kitten. I think Zeus is absolutely
> ...




I do not know very much about TICA registration rules.... but I think that SBT means that the cat that has nothing but Savannah to Savannah breeding within some generations. In this case, the great-great-great grandparent of Zeus is Serval (I think he has only about 5-10% of serval genes...). The father of Zeus is about 15 lbs weigth and his mother is less than 10 lbs... so I think he is not going to be a really big cat. 
I can post some pictures later. He is growing fast and has lost the kitten face of the first pictures... the is starting to have a "territory" around the house and do not allow the small dogs to enter in his territory...


----------



## troy (Aug 13, 2014)

Zues would rather fertilize!!! Deflasking is boring lol.. yur cat does have wild blood which means a large territory and climbing obstacles are a necessity cats are very curious animals I love them congrats


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd love to see any photos of Zeus that you care to post. Even though my
friends' Savannahs are in TX, I've watched them grow up and feel like
an auntie. I'll volunteer to be Zeus auntie too! ;>) Our last cat died about
two months ago at age 17 and I miss him.

Incidentally, have you noticed any amusing behavior because of those
big feet? Moose was pretty funny when he jumped and pounced because of those big feet when he was a kitten. At two, he's all coordinated and
elegant.


----------



## eteson (Aug 14, 2014)

Some pictures of your nephew.

We also lost our previous cat under a car wheels about 9 months ago... and our pain was so big that we decided do not have pets again... but a few weeks ago Zeus came ...and we are so happy sharing our lives with him.










It is funny to see Zeus to walk because it is like if he where not able to coordinate totally the four legs... also sometimes he fails the jumps from the floor to the chairs... he is able to jump incredibly high... the problem is that the landing is not always perfect !


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2014)

My, what big eyes you have!


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my, he IS getting his big boy face! It appears that his eyes might be
changing color a bit. If they keep changing, I hope he gets those huge
amber eyes like the F1 Moose. I'm so pleased with my new nephew. He
looks like me, you know! Well, far more beautiful and elegant...big feets
and long legs are a bit of a problem. Moose did a lot of jumping and
hanging with his feet and legs dangling as though they didn't quite belong to him...very cute and very funny the look on his face.


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2014)

Just came by to see my new nephew again. He's sooo gorgeous. Please
tell Zeus that he has somebody very far away who loves and admires him.
I'd love to run my hand down his back. His fur looks so sleek.


----------



## troy (Oct 27, 2014)

There is a show on tv called my cat from hell hosted by jackson galaxy knows everything about cats


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2014)

That is a great show for learning how to handle problem cats.


----------



## eteson (Oct 27, 2014)

abax said:


> Just came by to see my new nephew again. He's sooo gorgeous. Please
> tell Zeus that he has somebody very far away who loves and admires him.
> I'd love to run my hand down his back. His fur looks so sleek.


Abax, your nephew is growing fine and healthy. He has just started to replace his tooths last week so he is becoming a mature cat by now but he still keeps growing.
He is a very special cat. He is not afraid of water and sometimes he goes inside the shower with us! Also he is very friendly with us and with the babie.
Sometimes he makes a mesh with my plants but he seems to distinguish and do not let drop the special ones! And in addition he keeps the birds away from my plants (here there are a bird species that loves to eat red flowers and all my besseae plants where being eated before opening)

A couple of pictures:


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2014)

Now what you have is two babies...one furry and one pink! He's getting
more beautiful with every photo you post. I really like his eyeliner too.
If he's an SBT, he's certainly holding the color pattern in his coat of an F1,
if not the size. However, he's got lots of growing to do to catch up with
his big feet and long legs. Isn't he about five to six months old?

If I get a recent photo of two year old F1, I'll forward it to you. The coat
pattern is almost identical. He makes me want to cuddle with him!


----------



## eteson (Dec 15, 2014)

Abax, Zeus is getting big. He is almost fully mature and keeps being charming with us. A couple of pics:


----------



## abax (Dec 15, 2014)

Nephew Zeus is glamorous and sooo beautiful. Are his eyes becoming more amber colored? If they are, it's a genetic throwback to his wild ancestor and all the F1 I've seen. He's just the right size...not too big and not petite. His auntie angela thinks he's purrrrfect! It appears he's caught up
with his big feet and long legs. Savanahs are tremendous jumpers and
climbers...just amazing when they choose to do it.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 16, 2014)

I have always wanted one. They are gorgeous. Where did you get him(?)? How old is he?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2014)

Just curious, how big (length/weight) is he now?


----------



## eteson (Dec 16, 2014)

Angela, his eyes are amber colour with a touch of green.
I got Zeus from a local cat breeder. 
Eric, he is about 12 lbs by now ( not big for a Savannah) but he is still growing.
This morning he arrived from the backyard with a dove for lunch! Yes he is a tremendous jumper and climber!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2014)

Small actually. Thanks.


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2014)

The F1 Savannah a friend has in TX is just short of 30 lbs.! That's a lot
of cat. He's a big baby, but I think I prefer my cats to be a bit more
petite. Zeus is just right.

Orchidsim, my friend in TX got his two Savannahs from a very fine breeder in Canada
at about $2,000.00 each for F1. You can always go to google to locate Savannah
breeders, but expect to be given the third degree and pay lots of $$$$$. Also find
out if they're legal in your state.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2014)

LOL! 
1. Nothing is legal in NYC!
2. Terry root was a breeder of Savannahs.
3. My regular housecat is 20 Lbs; everything grows bigger..in NYC!! 
I see you have an extended collar on Zeus. You take him for walks on a leash?


----------



## eteson (Dec 18, 2014)

NYEric said:


> LOL!
> 1. Nothing is legal in NYC!
> 2. Terry root was a breeder of Savannahs.
> 3. My regular housecat is 20 Lbs; everything grows bigger..in NYC!!
> I see you have an extended collar on Zeus. You take him for walks on a leash?




Hi Eric

-I do have several plants from the Terry Root breeding line but i think that i cannot afford a F1 savannah from his breeding line 
-Zeus is still growing but I think (and hope) that he is not going to reach 20 lbs!:rollhappy:
-Zeus behaviour is something in between a dog and a cat... he loves to go out with us for a walk!


----------



## bullsie (Dec 19, 2014)

Been enjoying the 'kitty talk' and pics! Love kitties. Never have to buy any, here on the farm they just sort of appear. Enjoy your big guy! Greatest critters in the world!


----------



## eteson (May 7, 2015)

Alejandro & Zeus:


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2015)

Cute! Loooong cat  loved Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2015)

OMG! That's hilarious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2015)

I really miss Calvin & Hobbes!


----------



## abax (May 7, 2015)

Little boy and cat look to be about the same size standing.
Both your boys are growing sooo fast and both are beautiful. I wonder what is so fascinating on the other side
of that fence? The photo makes me want to look too! I'm so glad they're friends. Cats and little ones are
sometimes a little hard on each other.


----------

